# Inflation



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And another thing...
I keep hearing on UK TV and from family back in the UK that bills seem to increase annually by 10, 12, and 15% with car insurance, council tax and utilities always in the news.
I'm not saying we live in Utopia here in France but I am always surprised at the small increases levied annually for similar services and bills.
Today was a perfect example as our house insurance renewal came in at €429 an increase of €11 from last year or 2.5%. Similar with our car insurances.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is shrinkflation here now Ray as well. Same packaging in goods, less content or less quality. It's going to get a lot worse as well. 

Insurance and utilities I always shop around and have never had a 15% hike. In fact my Motorhome insurance with AIB is now cheaper than it ever was.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Martins Money Tips often indicate hikes in utilities and suggest ways to shop or minimise.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Car/motoring insurance premiums are dropping...

https://www.theguardian.com/money/2...sts-fall-as-fears-over-payout-changes-subside

Graham :smile2:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We are on a water meter and the annual cost has been hiked up by about a third. Unfortunately consumers are a captive of the Company as there is no competition in the Water supply. :frown2:


Business Rates have been re-assessed recently and some have been trebled. No wonder the High Streets are dying.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> We are on a water meter and the annual cost has been hiked up by about a third. Unfortunately consumers are a captive of the Company as there is no competition in the Water supply. :frown2:
> 
> Business Rates have been re-assessed recently and some have been trebled. No wonder the High Streets are dying.


We were considering moving to a water meter but might not bother now then. Just with us being away so much and Im a dirty get!  Well I Shower mainly at the gym 

House of Fraser going now in Darlo, M&S gone, British Home Stores gone, the towns almost at tipping point of becoming a ghost town as are many others.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> We were considering moving to a water meter but might not bother now then. Just with us being away so much and Im a dirty get!  Well I Shower mainly at the gym
> 
> House of Fraser going now in Darlo, M&S gone, British Home Stores gone, the towns almost at tipping point of becoming a ghost town as are many others.


Check with your neighbours Barry. Ask if they are on the meter and how much they pay. It is often cheaper for some reason. Our new rate is now £30 a month on the Company estimated usage for the year. They usually overestimate anyway and we are in Credit at year end.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Water meter ...water bill was going to rise from £400-ishto over £600-ish pa ...had a meter installed ...

amazing, with a little management (very little goes down the drain, most goes down the loo) ...currently £12/ month !!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Any advances or improvements rarely benefit the consumer.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We, as a nation and compared to others, are very accepting of taxes and price rises. My brother lives in the States and there are huge outcries if taxes or prices increase. Mind you he bemoans the state of the roads and the fact that the schools have to fund raise so vigorously. He also has to send his son to school with loads more equipment in the way of pens and stationery etc than parents over here do. They get sent a huge list of items to bring to school at the start of each term.
Then there is the $150 ambulance ride to hospital (not covered on his insurance). You just don't need things like that when you are ill. Even dealing with all the insurance paper work during an illness is awful.

As for M&S etc, they are a victim of the youth reigns culture. They decided to abandon their core customers and go compete with Next etc and this is the result. I used to spend almost every disposable penny I had in M&S. Winter woolies, Spring t shirts, woolen socks and nice smart office wear, there was nothing my wardrobe wanted that I could not buy at M&S and each item lasted until I was sick of the sight of it. Always a good choice of sizes on the rail and not "on line". Talking of which, every time I go in John Lewis and ask to see a fridge or other item I am told that they only have this one or that one but lots more on line. How are the stores going to stay open if they are directing physical customers who want to see inside a fridge and cooker etc if they are directing them to go look on line?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Have a water meter installed and you have a 12 month period during which you can have it removed!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can't see post by Ted.
Wossupp with the site???

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Regarding M&S I always knew that you could rely on their clothing to be of a good quality that wore well.

Then when their supply chain bought from abroad their goods wore badly, and I started buying from other outlets, as did most of my friends. From that time their current problems were inevitable. 

.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...and unfortunately inflation will undoubtedly rise from next March due to 'the B word' if we withdraw without a deal.


The trouble is wages will not keep pace with inflation and nor will savers secure enough return on their savings to keep pace (due to low interest rates). Therefore as the cost of living rises folks can either accept a reduction in their standard of life (which will depress economic activity and hence GDP) or attempt to keep pace with it. By doing the latter then this may well lead to securing greater personal credit and hence debt...which is already at record levels.


This may well help to sustain the consumer led growth that we have experienced in the UK since the last recession but it can only be a short term thing. 



Of course if wages do start to keep pace with the rising inflation, this in turn will produce inflationary pressure itself...so that will push up inflation too!


But apart from that the sun is shining...although we are expecting rain by the weekend :grin2:


Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Graham but I can't see yours or Teds posts on this thread. Also I can't see my own posts as well. Can someone report the thread is broke please?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thread reported due to missing posts!


Graham :serious:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My posts have appeared now.


I think there seems to be some sort of time delay in posts actually getting posted. They 'show' in the Active Posts header screen but when I go into the thread they are not there immediately. Come back in 10 mins and they have appeared....



Can someone report this post so VS can investigate this startling new angle:grin2:


ta


Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahhhhh, Houston we have lift off.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> We are on a water meter and the annual cost has been hiked up by about a third. Unfortunately consumers are a captive of the Company as there is no competition in the Water supply. :frown2:
> 
> Business Rates have been re-assessed recently and some have been trebled. No wonder the High Streets are dying.


You also have some shops paying no rates at all Jim, around here it's based on the width of the shop :roll: Lizs son moved shops as the rates were crippling him, £7k a year, he moved around the corner, now pays none, if it was done pro rata it's be much fairer, but councils do not do fair, they close a car park for the friday market, one stall, no parking, stupid, they shut the whole town for the tour de bloody yorkshire, so no one can get in and park, town is full of trailers n camera cars etc, his shop was open, but he couldn't get or do deliveries due to barriers.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

747 said:


> ..............
> 
> Business Rates have been re-assessed recently and some have been trebled. No wonder the High Streets are dying.


In addition shops around us are finding greedy landlords are DOUBLING their rent. :frown2: Small wonder they are closing and being replaced by charity shops.

.


----------

